

Analysis of the recent Costa Concordia ship's grounding - Maro
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2012/01/29/StudyingTheCostaConcordiaGrounding.aspx

======
Maro
Narrated 15 min video:

[https://gcaptain.com/gcaptains-john-konrad-narrates-the-
fina...](https://gcaptain.com/gcaptains-john-konrad-narrates-the-final-
maneuvers-of-the-costa-concordia-video/?37941)

